# Tmag - 3/8" on Your Arms in 24 Hours



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2002)

From TMag, a little old looks like.
-------------------------------------
We live in a world of "instants." There's instant pudding, instant coffee, instant breakfast, instant everything! Speed is God, and our language is peppered with high-speed words or terms like FedEx, fax, 56.6 modems, and 300-megahertz microprocessors. When we plant a garden today, we don't plant seeds and patiently wait for them to grow; we buy full-grown plants and shove them in the ground, unceremoniously, with the help of backhoes and cranes. Modern man wants it, and he wants it now. 

With all this attention being paid to speed, it's only natural that there be a speedy equivalent in bodybuilding. For instance, what would you give to be able to put 3/8-inch on your arms in as short a length of time as 24 hours? It's entirely possible with my One-Day Arm Cure. 

Will everyone gain as much as 3/8-inch using this method? No. Some individuals will gain more. Some gain up to one inch in the five days following my one-day arm cure! I've even seen one individual who was part of the one-day-to-failure school gain 5/8-inch after doing my instant-growth routine. This particular individual hadn't made any progress in months, so I convinced him to humor me and try this method as an experiment. Obviously, his body was in dire need of more training volume. After his enlightening experience???and after going out to buy new T-shirts???he dumped his Heavy Duty Training Manual into the old shoebox where he keeps his eight-track tapes and platform shoes. 

This method was first popularized in the muscle mags of the sixties, but either few people believed it or few people had the guts to try it. It was revived back in the 80s by Canadian bodybuilding coach Gunnar Sikh. After using the technique on a few of my clients, I modified and updated it, using more recent breakthroughs in exercise physiology and nutrition. 

One word of caution, though: if you try this method, your arms will be so battle fatigued, so glycogen depleted, that they might even shrink slightly until supercompensation kicks in after the 24th hour. Once that first day is over, though, stand back and watch those suckers swell up like leeches invading a blood bank. 

The One-Day Arm Cure takes a little preparation, though. It will take the entire day, so don't plan any picnics, shopping sprees, or Clint Eastwood movie marathons. You'll need to devote the entire day to the program. Here are a few things to take into consideration: 

??? Since this is an all-day program, you might want to do it on a Saturday so that nothing else will interfere with your training and eating. This will also give you Sunday to recuperate. 

??? The nutritional program that accompanies the training is very important, and you'll need to eat low-glycemic index foods all day until you're done (I'll give some suggestions later on in this article). 

??? In order to make things move more smoothly, you may want to prepare your food ahead of time so that nothing interferes with the tight training and eating schedule. 

??? Given that this program requires you to work arms several times in one day, it might be best if you do it at home. After all, it might be stressful or mentally draining to hang around the gym all day long. That's why the program I've designed requires only very basic equipment, like a bench, dumbbells, and a barbell. (The dumbbells should be adjustable so you can accommodate the different rep brackets. If you have fixed-weight dumbbells, you might want to use PlateMates to fine-tune the load.) 

Here's the program, including scheduled meals: 


The One-Day Arm Cure Program 

7:30 Breakfast 
??? 1 lean steak 
??? 2 poached eggs 
??? 1 slice of whole grain bread 
??? 1 orange 
??? 1 teaspoon of flax seed oil 
??? 3 g of vitamin C 
??? 1 multi-vitamin-mineral tablet 

8:30 Neurotransmitter Boost 
??? 1 serving of Power Drive??? 

9:00 Program A 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

9:30 Program B 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

10:00 Program A 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

10:30 Program B 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

10:45 Recovery Snack 
??? 1 serving of a meal replacement drink such as GROW!???, in water, with 5 g of glutamine powder added 

11:00 Program A 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

11:30 Program B 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 5-7 reps on a 501 tempo 
??? Rest 90 seconds 
??? California Press: 6-8 reps on a 501 tempo 

12:00 Lunch 
??? 2 chicken breasts 
??? 1 mixed greens salad 
??? 1 yam 
??? 1 teaspoon of flax seed oil 
??? 3 g of vitamin C 
??? 1 multi-vitamin-mineral tablet 

1:30 Program A 
NOTE: Reps and tempo change from the morning's training. 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 

2:00 Neurotransmitter Boost 
??? 1 serving of Power Drive??? 

2:00 Program B* 
NOTE: Reps and tempo change from the morning's training. 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? California Press: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? California Press: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 

*If you're like most people, you'll hit a "wall" about this time???it's what marathoners call "bonking." Of course, you'll have to remember that "riches go to the strong" and keep going. Power Drive should really help you maintain your strength and mental focus. 

2:30 Program A 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 

3:00 Program B 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? California Press: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 8-10 reps on a 302 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? California Press: 10-12 reps on a 302 tempo 

3:15 Mid-Afternoon Snack 
??? 1 serving of GROW!??? (or other meal replacement drink) 
??? 1 low-glycemic index fruit, like an orange or a pear 

3:30 Program A (High Reps) 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 

4:00 Program B (High Reps) 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 

4:30 Program A (High Reps) 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 75 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 

5:00 Program B (High Reps) 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 60 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 

5:15 Snack 
??? 2 low-glycemic index fruits, like oranges or pears 

5:30 Giant Set (High Reps) 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 120 seconds 
??? Seated Zottman Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? Pronating Dumbbell Extensions: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? Incline Dumbbell Curls: 12-15 reps on a 201 tempo 
??? Rest 0 seconds 
??? California Press: 15-20 reps on a 201 tempo 

6:00 First Recovery Feeding 
??? 2 servings of creatine, mixed with grape juice 
??? 20 g branch chain amino acids 
??? 2 g of vitamin C 
??? 4 tablets of Champion Nutrition OxyPro 
??? 800 mg of phosphatidyl serine 

7:00 Second Recovery Feeding 
Blender drink consisting of: 
??? 1 GROW!??? (or other meal replacement drink) 
??? 125 g of carb powder 
??? 10 g of creatine 
??? 20 g of glutamine 

7:30 Now that your warmup's over, it's time to get down to the real workout...nawww, just kidding. It's over. You survived. Slap yourself on the back, if you can. 


Notes on How to Perform the Exercises 

You may have noticed that there are only four exercises in this entire routine. As such, it's all the more important that you do them correctly. 


Program A 

Seated Zottman Curls 

Zottman Curls thoroughly stress all the elbow flexors, so they're one of the best exercises when it comes to thickening the upper arms. Since this movement requires a bit of coordination, it may take you a couple of workouts???or, in the case of the One-Day Arm Cure, a couple of sessions???to get used to the movement. 





45-Degree Wrist 



To begin, grasp two dumbbells and sit on the edge of a flat bench. Let your arms hang straight down, with your palms facing forward. You'll curl the dumbbells up, but with one slight variation: to prevent recruitment of the forearm flexors, bend your wrist back so that the back of your hand is at almost a 45-degree angle to your wrist. Again, it will feel awkward at first, but the masochists among you will be pleasantly surprised at the pump you'll feel in your biceps after this slight adjustment. 





Pronated Forearm 



Now, after you curl the dumbbell all the way up, straighten the wrist and pronate your forearm so that the dumbbell is now pointing downwards. In effect, it will be as if you're about do the eccentric portion of a reverse dumbbell curl. While keeping your wrists in a neutral position, slowly lower the dumbbells. 

Keep your elbows glued to your sides throughout the entire exercise. If, however, your elbows have a tendency to flare out, it means that your brachialis muscles are weak in relation to your biceps brachii. If that's the case, you'll need to lower the weight of the dumbbells so that you can perform the eccentric portion of the movement correctly (with the upper arms close to your trunk). 


Pronating Dumbbell Triceps Extensions 





Starting 
Position 



Grab your set of working dumbbells and lie face-up on a flat bench. Press the dumbbells straight up in a bench-press fashion. Use a semi-supinated grip (so that the palms are facing each other). You're now in the starting position for the exercise. 





Lowered 
Position 



With the elbows stationary, lower the dumbbells down until the forearms make contact with the biceps. At this point, the plates of the dumbbell will probably make contact with your shoulders, too. Now, simultaneously extend the forearms back to the starting position while pronating your grip (turning the palms down or away from you). This pronation movement further recruits the small anconeus muscle, which doesn't usually get that much stimulation. 

If you have access to a situp board or decline bench in your home gym, definitely use it instead of a flat bench. The decline dumbbell triceps extension allows for a greater stretch of the triceps than most triceps movements, and MRI testing has confirmed that this movement is especially effective at recruiting a large number of muscle fibers. 


Program B 

Incline Dumbbell Curls 

This is the most effective exercise for isolating the long head of the biceps. It was popularized in the fifties by bodybuilding legend Steve Reeves, better known for his roles on screen as Hercules. If the long head of your biceps needs extra work, I strongly recommend that you make this exercise a staple of your arm workouts, provided you vary the angle of the bench at least every six workouts or so. 





Incline 
Dumbbell Curls 



To do this exercise properly, recline on an incline bench with a dumbbell in each hand. As a rule of thumb, the lower the angle of the bench, the more muscle fiber recruitment of the long head of the biceps (the more flexible you are, the lower you can set the bench, but bringing it down to a flat position, although effective, might be too hard for most people's shoulders and rotator cuffs). Start out with your arms hanging straight down, and then curl the dumbbells up simultaneously while keeping the elbows directly in line with the ground for at least the first 90 degrees of flexion. This will prevent anterior deltoid recruitment. 

After the first 90 degrees of flexion, you can allow your elbows to move slightly forward (they'll want to, anyhow). Remember to keep the palms supinated at all times to maximally stretch the elbow flexors. Lower the dumbbells per the prescribed tempo and repeat. 

NOTE: If you have forward head posture, i.e. your head comes off the bench when you do incline dumbbell curls, try sticking a rolled up towel under your neck. It will actually increase your strength through neural mechanisms. 


California Press 

This movement is so named because it requires the use of a surfboard, a porn actress, and a bucket of coconut oil. Actually, I have no idea why it's called the "California Press," but the name definitely tweaks the imagination. Anyhow, the exercise is a hybrid movement which is actually a cross between a close-grip bench press and a lying triceps extension. It's fairly popular in powerlifting circles as it's used as a bench-press assistance exercise to increase the strength and mass of the triceps. Use a Tri-Bar??? Olympic bar because it's much easier on the wrists. You can contact Tri-Bar by calling toll-free 1-888-874-2271. 





Starting 
Position 



First, get in the same position as you would for a close-grip bench press with the hands appropriately close together for that movement. Lower the barbell to the upper pecs as if you were doing the eccentric part of a triceps "Skull Crusher" (lying triceps extension). However, instead of lowering the bar to your forehead, you're actually lowering it to your upper chest. 





Lowered 
Position 




In the bottom position, the forearms should come into contact with the biceps and the bar will be lightly touching the upper chest. From this position, push the bar away from your chest as if you were doing the concentric portion of a close-grip bench press. Extend your arms and the barbell just shy of lockout. 



A good starting weight would be about halfway in between what you might normally use in the lying triceps extension and the close-grip bench press. As an example, if you normally used 100 pounds for a lying triceps extension and 200 pounds for a close-grip bench press, you might use 150 pounds for California Presses. 


The Day After 

The day after the One-Day Arm Cure is usually the day trainees ask for my address and then try to contact Theodore Kaczinski about the finer points of mail bombs. The day after is also characterized by what Vancouver personal trainer Kosta Kromidas calls PATS, or "Poliquin Arm Training Syndrome." This condition is characterized by not being able to flex or extend your arms properly. As you walk around, arms glued to your sides, don't be surprised if strangers start pointing to you and saying, "Get a load of Lurch." 

This is a great day to treat yourself to a massage by a qualified massage therapist. It will help you deal with extreme levels of soreness. You may also find that your appetite is a little suppressed, too, but make sure you force yourself to eat so your body is able to supercompensate for the ordeal it's been through by adding additional muscle mass to your biceps. 

You may also want to take in about 0.45 g of creatine per kg of body weight over the next five days, in addition to loading up on anti-oxidants. 

Although bodybuilding isn't generally the type of activity that produces instant results, the One-Day Arm Cure is as close as you'll come to achieving the yuppie dream of "everything right now." Keep in mind, though, that this routine only works once or twice a year.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 19, 2002)

3/8" of imflammation.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2002)

LoL probably, I haven't finished reading it yet.


----------



## NickB (Sep 19, 2002)

it is old.

300mhz hasnt been considered fast in ages :]


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 19, 2002)

I think they forgot to add a word for the title of this article: LOSE 3/8" on your arms in 24 hours.


----------



## LAM (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly what TCD said...the 3/8" will come from plasma...not LBM


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2002)

Well LAM your a reputable soul so this is good to know!


----------



## barc77 (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow, almost 70 sets.  Why stop there, use this for the rest of your body.... you could be a pro in a couple of months.

I wonder how long you would be sore for after trying something like this?  Or if anyone has actually tried this?

I think I will keep my sets in the single digits for arm workouts.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

I remember a similar article in Muscle and Fitness a few years ago, where you only trained arms for one week but nothing else, although less volume daily of course.


----------



## BigAL (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> From TMag, a little old looks like.
> -------------------------------------
> 
> ...



What's the long hand definition for the short-hand "501 tempo"?

How many grams in your servings?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 22, 2002)

I think they mean 5g creatine being "a serving"...


----------



## NickB (Sep 22, 2002)

argh, nevermind. i mix up creatine and gluatmine all the time.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tmag - 3/8" on Your Arms in 24 Hours*



> _*Originally posted by BigAL *_
> 
> 
> What's the long hand definition for the short-hand "501 tempo"?




Well, unless they state otherwise, it's usually eccentric, pause, concentric.

So that would be:

5 seconds on the negative (for curls that would be lowering the weight, in case you didn't already know), no pause at the bottom, then a 1 second positive (lift).


----------



## BigAL (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks TCD.

For a moment I thought a metronome would be needed.


----------



## Mace (Sep 29, 2002)

So, eh... if one was brash enough to try this... how many days, (or weeks  ) of recovery do you think would be needed?  I wouldn't think it safe for even indirect arm use for at least 3-5 days.  What's your take?


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2002)

if I was to be foolish enough to try that, I'm sure I wouldn't be able to arm for at least a week...


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

I know what I'm doing this weekend Thanx Mudge


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

LoL, well if you can still move your arms, type out the results


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

You got it, but I'm going to have to change the day to Tuesday as Tuesday is my least busy day. So everyone make sure to harass me to do this on the 8th and to wish me luck


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

Allrighty, gonna need to make a couple of substitutions here. What the hell is 'phosphatidyl serine' 'Champion nutrition OxyPro' and 'Grow'? More importantly, what can I substitute these with?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2002)

http://autismcoach.com/Phosphatidyl_Serine.htm

OxyPro I haven't heard of, Grow is an MRP I believe with a bunch of crap in it, probably creatine etc


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2002)

Alrighty then, 'phosphatidyl serine' = milk and jello, or something like that, thanx mudge


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Well the day started off good, I was having breakfast at 6am and did all the supps. At 7:30 I was off to the gym and got started. Half an hour later this fat chick comes in and tells me that the gym is closing. Eh? Apparently there is not enough interest in the gym from 8 -11 am so they close it up, bastards  Ah well, I don't work Friday night so I'll just have to do it on saturday.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2002)

Damn, you live in BFE?


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

BFE???


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 8, 2002)

So you couldn't finish the workout eh?!?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2002)

Bungfukt Egypt


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Ahh Nope, just a college where the people hardly give a shit about working out. Ah well, there is nothing to get in my way for doing this on Saturday.........or is there?


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

Well just about half way done, damn, this thing is really kicking my ass. I sat down had lunch and didn't want to get back up again, but I guess this is what seperates us from the rest, right? 
I'll let you guys know how it goes, wish me luck.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2002)

Good luck you crazy bugger!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanx Scotty  Well, I have to go now, my lunch break is just about up and I have a schedule to keep damnit


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

well, an hour and a half left in the gym. This is unreal, my buddies came in to see me and laughed cause I can't even stand without shaking. I'm a little worried about how I'm going to hold up for the last set which has every exercise twice without rests.  Should be funny to watch though


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

I am beat to shit but I made it  Damn that was hard, my arms were giving out on me and I had to take little breaks to finish off sets but it's done. 

Have to give myself a slap upside the head though, I didn't really pay attention to how manys sets there were for each exercise and before lunch I was doing 3 sets for each instead of 2, as if the damn thing wasn't hard enough


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 19, 2002)

Awesome dude,


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Have to give myself a slap upside the head though, I didn't really pay attention to how manys sets there were for each exercise and before lunch I was doing 3 sets for each instead of 2, as if the damn thing wasn't hard enough



 ...
Can we help with the "slap upside da head"?I'm sure there will be a line up for that!!!
Here I have a number dispenser!!!
Rip,NOW SERVING #1...



 ok,all kiding aside,RIGHT ON,IT!!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanx dvlmn & Dero, very much appreciated


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 21, 2002)

But did you remember to measure to see if you gained the 3/8" ????


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

He pro'lly forgot...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2002)

... and how long would the 3/8" last if you got it.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He pro'lly forgot...



I guess your gonna hafta do it again IT


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh man would that ever suck.  Won't be able to tell untill I'm done healing. According to this thing after five days are up I should be able to tell.  Don't know if it counts for when you are relaxed or not, hope not cause I never measured my arms when they were relaxed.

And it's something I'll do again anyways (not for about a year  ) but damn what a feeling when you are done. Most people don't get their ass in the gym to begin with, but to be able to go through that shit and say to yourself ' I made it' wow, it feels great, you guys gotta try this


----------

